# TRU-LIBERTY™ "V" NICKEL



## seamus7227 (Feb 26, 2012)

I know many have seen this on the recent "Titanic" pen i made. But I wanted to put the flat shot photo in forum. thanks for all great comments! Also, not sure if i said this or not, but this coin was $18


----------



## 76winger (Feb 26, 2012)

That's gonna look GOOOOOOD!


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 26, 2012)

You know I think I like the "patina" look better than the polished look, especially when you tied it to an event 100 years ago. But I bet that when you cut it, you had the fresh edges visible and had to polish to make it all blend.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 26, 2012)

It is a shame that a coin of that stature can not be re-sawn to give two uses. With control such as you must have, HUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM?
Charles


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 26, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> It is a shame that a coin of that stature can not be re-sawn to give two uses. With control such as you must have, HUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM?
> Charles



examples? LOL

Derek- i wanted to leave it with the natural patina look, but you are right, after i cut it out, the cut edges were shiny and i didnt have 100 yrs to let it re-patina:tongue:


----------



## PenPal (Feb 26, 2012)

Seamus,

I try not to burst into print too often cause I feel deeply about most everything. I want you to know we all envy you the skill you display, the interest you have in going further and more deeply into your passion of using the scroll saw with coins.

Here displayed is a concrete example of how extraordinary basic everyday coins can become features in their own right. Taking away the superfluous and high lighting the good stuff reminds me of the woman in my life the way they prepare to depart from the house, cool, calculated, doing their best to present themselves before others bless them.

When I consider the length of time you have been turning and I know personally you have some fine tutors I take my hat off to you and salute your acheivements.

This coin as others before them became special because you did it like Frank Sinatra before you You Did It Your Way. I will never question your motives but admire your motivation, enjoying your successes has become quite a passtime with me.

Please continue to amaze and delight for a long long time to come you emphasise the same Aussie spirit we enjoy in this country, very alike in many ways possibly because we Aussies are descended from basically the same stock.

All this aside continue to cut,thrust, manouver those coins with precision.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome work on the stars!!!  I think the obverse would make a great coin inset also!!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice work as usual. I've seen you do these and I am still amazed at the results and how extremely good you are with that scroll saw. When you start doing TRU-Krugerrands I'll come over and vacuum the mess from under your saw and lathe:biggrin::biggrin:. Keep 'em coming.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bitshird (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent coin Seamus, nice sawing as well, that's one of the best V nickles I've seen in a long time.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 26, 2012)

For a second, I thought I saw the stars 'floating' inside the ring.  So little material remaining, it is amazing they are all still attached.


Have you done Buffalo Nickels yet?  Did I miss it?






Scott


----------



## Finatic (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy Crap! That is Fantastic. Period!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 27, 2012)

Seamus, Superior workmanship! Awesome!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 27, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Seamus,
> 
> I try not to burst into print too often cause I feel deeply about most everything. I want you to know we all envy you the skill you display, the interest you have in going further and more deeply into your passion of using the scroll saw with coins.
> 
> ...



Peter, you have such a way with words, my saying "thank you" seems so inadequate. 



Edward Cypher said:


> Awesome work on the stars!!!  I think the obverse would make a great coin inset also!!



I agree! it would look awesome



its_virgil said:


> Nice work as usual. I've seen you do these and I am still amazed at the results and how extremely good you are with that scroll saw. When you start doing TRU-Krugerrands I'll come over and vacuum the mess from under your saw and lathe:biggrin::biggrin:. Keep 'em coming.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



If i ever get that opportunity, believe me every little spec that comes off will be collected!:search::biggrin: I still have yet to find anyone that is willing to let me do that to a gold coin though, let alone a Krugerrand



bitshird said:


> Excellent coin Seamus, nice sawing as well, that's one of the best V nickles I've seen in a long time.


 
I went with coins that were in VF-XF condition so that everyone could appreciate the quality of coins 100 years ago but also so that i could see where to cut. 



SDB777 said:


> For a second, I thought I saw the stars 'floating' inside the ring.  So little material remaining, it is amazing they are all still attached.
> 
> Have you done Buffalo Nickels yet?  Did I miss it?
> 
> Scott



they are very tricky at times to keep from snapping off, even from the smallest of vibrations




Finatic said:


> Holy Crap! That is Fantastic. Period!!



thanks!



Charlie_W said:


> Seamus, Superior workmanship! Awesome!



thank you very much!


----------



## tkbarron (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, that looks tedious. It makes my hands and shoulders hurt just thinking about the patience needed for cutting around all those stars!

Tom


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 28, 2012)

tkbarron said:


> Wow, that looks tedious. It makes my hands and shoulders hurt just thinking about the patience needed for cutting around all those stars!
> 
> Tom


 
Sometimes those cuts are made with the saw in the "off" position. Even the slightest vibrations will make one of those stars snap right off


----------



## glycerine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know... I think you should try again, because that one belongs in MY trash pile.


----------



## btboone (Feb 28, 2012)

Just slice them down the middle first and get a separate front and back section! See how easy that is?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 28, 2012)

btboone said:


> Just slice them down the middle first and get a separate front and back section! See how easy that is?


 
thats not as easy as it sounds Bruce, i promise. 

But i will never know till i try! right?!


----------



## leehljp (Feb 28, 2012)

btboone said:


> Just slice them down the middle first and get a separate front and back section! See how easy that is?



Are you going to let him borrow your precision laser slicer? :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, with the right laser cutter, you could probably get 4 or 5 slices, right?!!


----------



## btboone (Feb 28, 2012)

I just bought a MASSIVE meteorite for my ring stuff, and because the stuff is so darned expensive, they actually use high speed diamond encrusted disc saw with about .015" kerf to keep from wasting too much of it.

A jeweler's saw could pretty easily cut the thicker coins in half.  It might not be as tough as you think.  You might need to make a blade guide to be sure it doesn't wander much, but it actually should be possible!

Another strange thing that is possible is to eat out the zinc in a penny, leaving the unaltered outer copper shell of the coin.  There are certain acids that will eat the zinc and not the copper.  A hole is drilled in the side so the acid can get in.


----------



## Chris Bar (Mar 8, 2012)

Am sure that you are busting at the seams at such a work of art you _think you_ have created. All you have done is deface an historic object, stealing an already beautiful creation for your personal esteem. Most folks here create from their hearts and souls, and if lucky, perhaps some artisitic ability, while you merely appllied the mechanical dremel with diamond bit, and time. Maybe you could add spectacles to the Mona Lisa. I did note that one comment amounted to "wow, you certainly can hold a dremel still". What next, paper airplanes from the Preamble to the Constitution...they would then be worth about as much, in thought.
Note that the reverse probably no longer can say _United States of America_....shame on you.


----------



## allisnut (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, someone never learned the rule about being quiet if you can't be nice.

Seamus, looks terribly tedius to me!  As far as I am concerned, once you spent $18 on the coin, it was yours to use as you see fit.  And from what I recall, the pen was awesome.

Adam


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris Bar said:


> Am sure that you are busting at the seams at such a work of art you _think you_ have created. All you have done is deface an historic object, stealing an already beautiful creation for your personal esteem. Most folks here create from their hearts and souls, and if lucky, perhaps some artisitic ability, while you merely appllied the mechanical dremel with diamond bit, and time. Maybe you could add spectacles to the Mona Lisa. I did note that one comment amounted to "wow, you certainly can hold a dremel still". What next, paper airplanes from the Preamble to the Constitution...they would then be worth about as much, in thought.
> Note that the reverse probably no longer can say _United States of America_....shame on you.



hey! Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, i can respect that. But I'm first going to address some of _YOUR_ opinions. It is _MY_ opinion that these coins are works of art themselves, and while I had a very difficult time in the beginning stages of this process with the thought of even dreaming of cutting a Liberty Nickel(because of its age and historic meaning), I decided that it is what it is, a coin. Part of the reason i chose to cut out the heads side of the coin was to show the date, especially since the whole purpose of using this coin and the other two where to show what type of coins were being minted that year. 


I suppose you would cringe seeing this picture also! But pay attention, I _AM_ showing the "united states of america" on this one. anyway, i really feel like i am wasting my time explaining any of this, you obviously aren't a member that displays much interest in this site(much like the many lurkers on here)so maybe you dont fully know the amount of time and effort I put into these. All good though, I really appreciate the criticism, besides, I really do ask for "All Comments, Critiques, and Criticisms" 

~Cheers~:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 8, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I know many have seen this on the recent "Titanic" pen i made. But I wanted to put the flat shot photo in forum. thanks for all great comments! Also, not sure if i said this or not, but this coin was $18


 They're not too easy to find in good enough condition to use for one of your blanks.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 8, 2012)

Seamus,

It takes real guts to be both a contributer to the IAP and also explain your work, any real research involving Seamus et al will expose more facts than guesses. Correct me but my understanding of your technique involves the extensive use of a Scroll Saw and other Tools.

I have watched with carefull interest as you have expanded on your methods of encapsulating various coins and their uses in pens, I also remember the great debate following your challenge to all of us regarding the use of coins for this purpose.

I have come to know you well because in you I have found someone who cares for others without always platforming your own ideas or persuasions on others rather the opposite, a reading of your contributions establish you as a giver not a taker, a person willing to put up prizes and share with mere mortals such as me.

Be it known to every one on the IAP I respect your opinions also and look forward once again to sharing my thoughts, recently I sent a pm following a remark by a member I also regard as a friend when I repeated my respect for him both as a penmaker and humble person he said to me he simply follows the Golden Rule.

Seamus please continue with the right you possess to make your products, opinions plain
and succeed in this venue as you do without predudice being brought to the table in any way shape or fashion. I support your endeavors indeed without predudice.

Kind regards as always.

Peter.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 8, 2012)

Decaf!


----------



## btboone (Mar 10, 2012)

If you had a quarter for all the ones you made...


----------



## NC Wood Art (Mar 10, 2012)

I am an avid coin collector I also was a little unhappy about the coin job at first BUT. It is your coin, & you are creating a piece of "art" from a coin that had probably been long tucked away. While some may be quick to judge & express negative opinions, we should all respect the work of others. Hey maybe you raised the value of my coins by taking this one out of circulation! 

Keep thinking outside the box.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 10, 2012)

AeroCustoms.com said:


> I am an avid coin collector I also was a little unhappy about the coin job at first BUT. It is your coin, & you are creating a piece of "art" from a coin that had probably been long tucked away. While some may be quick to judge & express negative opinions, we should all respect the work of others. Hey maybe you raised the value of my coins by taking this one out of circulation!
> 
> Keep thinking outside the box.



I like your thinking!! Maybe the guy above doesnt collect coins and look at it that way. Hey, believe me when i say it was not easy doing that to the Liberty nickel, the Barber dime and Quarter(all 1912). Originally, I was looking at an 1812 Large Cent, but then decided that was a bit overboard and didnt really go with the Titanic theme. The way i look at it is, these things are not in Proof condition or even BU or AU condition, so its not like i used something super old and in pristine condition. The only Silver Proof coins I have cut up have only been the Michigan, California and Texas quarters.


----------

